# Are you losing your humanity?



## dilatedmuscle (Aug 22, 2012)

Losing your Humanity = losing your place in Society.

It is funny how the human mind thinks so much faster than the human body can express. It is something that sped through my mind but to express it i had to write a pretty lengthy post. It is my logical approach to determining and assessing a type of depersonalization problem from an atheists perspective.

*What is "humanity"?*

Humanity is a sense that is mutual between human beings. Any action that is considered "inhumane" is an action that disturbs nurturance and existence of society. For example, burning a villiage is considered inhumane. Scientifically; burning a villiage is simply a string of reactions but what makes it "bad"? If you show a video of a burning villiage to an ant, would the ant think its bad or simply recognize a reaction? As human beings around the world we recognize the action of burning a villiage as "bad" because it is inhumane. **** sapiens share this feeling (as well as eyes, brain, hands etc.) with other animals through the course of evolution. Something that is "inhumane" is something that disrupts our existence i.e. anything that harms the process of reproduction and nurturance of a species.

Although our species is the part of the word "humanity", the feeling is (like the term "society") not exclussive to humans, it is simply the term we use. The admission that it is not an exclussive sense to **** sapiens is subconciously acknowledge by the consideration that some people find it "inhumane" to hurt other species. Some people actually spend currency and effort into preserving other species. The feeling transcends the word "human" in "humanity" by default.

The chances of an individual species existence may be lowered if it wasnt for this mutual feeling. A creature can simply act on its desire to feel pleasure (through bodily functions that cause chemical, mental and physiological reactions resulting in offspring) but would that be enough? It may be but the chances of species existence increases when the creatures become a society to nurture eatchother and grow.

*Why does depersonalization birth negative feelings at times?*

Depression during depersonalization can be caused by emotions that are triggered by the feeling of lonliness (although you may live in a populated location) as well as social inclinations about ones self. . In Social Psychology, "depersonalization" (DP) refers to "the stereotypical perception of the self as an example of some defining social category". Often times you feel like you are losing yourhumanity, the loss of caring for individuals and the ecosystem around you. Not only do people with DP lose a feeling that is mutual with the majority of human beings and a natural sense (humanity), they also feel lonliness due to the fact that they dont feel a sense empathy of their new way of thinking by society. A feeling of being outside of the party while the rest of the world is inside a grand ballroom having great a myriad of experiences and emotions that are natural in a society. Talking to other individuals with the same way of thinking and the same emotions is comforting because it feels like youre not the only one who isnt attending the party, there are others with you outside of the ball room, and you are not alone to some extent.

Some people who suffer from Depersonalization have lost the concept of their place in society and humanity. An individual that loses a natural sense that helps keep a species existing and growing, has forgotten (and may be searching for) their stereotypical perception of his or her self/his or her role in society. The phrase "finding yourself" is often used by people who are searching for their place in society whether it be subconscious or not.

The world does not revolve around an individual human nor does the solar system or the universe for that matter. Scientifically; a species dying off does not affect the solar system. On Jupiter, there is no notable reaction in the event that the human species goes extinct. A human being is a complex creature that has been created through evolution. Although **** sapiens are more complicated than a blade of grass, it is of no more importance when it comes to the universe. Finding yourself is easy, just acknowledge that you are simply a creature that is made of complex organic reactions that has been formed through evolution which has resulted in the continuous existence of your species.

*Why am i not in the party?*

Ignorance is bliss. You may have attained a new perspective yet you lost different pleasures you used to experience. You miss those pleasures and you want to return to the "normal" mental state. You have found yourself not caring for things that were once important but why were they important in the first place? They were important because they established your role in society in your perspective aswell as the perspective of those around you aka society itself. Is it really a disorder or are you becoming detatched from humanity because youre seing yourself through the relative importance of your self/your being in the universe? Most people do not feel that, they are ignorant to the universe as a whole and to the fact that we are simply microscopic creatures in a solitary planet that is a part of a solar system which is part of a galaxy that is part of the universe. Most people ignore the vastness of the universe and live for humanity (the desire to be nurtured physically and emotionally as well as nurture others [through love and other less intense emotions]) and/or pleasures (to aqcuire currency, objects, physical pleasures), which is natural because it has guided the human speices to reproduce and exist. The people in the ball room are experiencing humanity as well as many other feelings that come along with it (happiness, sadness, plasures, discomforts) all which guide the species' existence. Losing these natural human desires may make a person lose the sense of importance they once felt in their life because that person may be seeing the larger picture. You need to understand that the majority of people are experiencing humanity and the myriad of feelings because they are living inside that ball room where the party is. Understand that you are not in that party because you are not restricting yourself to that ball room, you are living in a much more vast world. Vastness that may seem like emptyness.

*Why is it so hard to go back into the party?*

Once a person becomes enlightened in a subject, it is hard to go back to ignorance. For example, a good movie critic has a refined taste in film so they cannot appreciate a cliche film with no merit while someone who is ignorant to the quality of a film may enjoy it. Getting back into the party requires you to find your stereotypical role in society and finding importance in that role. Finding yourself is easy, finding importance of your role in society is much harder. There is far more difficulty because you are now the movie critic that has been enlightened, so how can you go backwards into ignorance to enjoy the movie? Now that you can see this vast and sparse universe you can see the relative lack of importance in your life through a different perspective. How do you shut yourself in the ballroom with everyone else after experiencing your position in the universe as a whole? Use your newly aqcuired and seemingly "bad" perspective to view who you are in society's eyes and think about who you want to be. This allows you to gain understanding of the problem and how to assess it.

The 3rd person view associate with depersonalization can be a beneficial perspective. You can see how society is guided by human emotions and reactions. If you feel depression due to depersonalization, understand that the sense of depression (just like love, fear, and the sense of humanity) is a natural emotion that is shared by other **** sapiens as well as other species. Your depression is a natural human emotion so acknowledge that you are not "too far gone". You are still capable of feeling natural, organic emotions. If you want to get back into the party, you need to acknowledge that you do not live in your world, you live in society's world. **** Sapiens is the apex of the species in the human inhabited areas of earth, so if you want to regain your humanity and rejoin the party you need to leave your world of vast sparceness (i dont say emptyness because you are not alone in your way of thinking, this forum is proof of that). Leave your personal way of thinking and think from the perspective of society, think about who you are to society. If you feel like you've never been accepted well in society then make an effort to move closer to whats more widely accepted in society. Whether it means "selling out" by some standards or changing your physical appearance to what society finds as attractive promotes a positive view of yoursle to society. This will allow you to enter the working structure that has caused your species to exist there for getting closer to humanity. Doing these things may cause other pleasurable sensations to trigger in your mind. For example, being widely accepted in society allows you to date the opposite sex with more ease. Dating the opposite sex may result in chemical changes in your body that cause arousal, arousal can lead to pleasure. Before you know it, you have experienced another set of senses and emotions (nervousness, excitement, fear, pleasure, anger, jealousy, love [emotions that are come with dating and relationships]) that are mutual to society around you which brings you closer to society thus bringing you closer to humanity.

Becoming socially acceptable and dating is not the only way to bring yourself closer to society. Think about the natural emotions your family would feel if you let yourself waste away. You may not care for your family as much as you used to but think about the pain of loneliness and depression you may feel and take into consideration that your actions (that are due to your mental state) may be inflicting pain to the people around you. You may feel slightly indifferent to the people around you but acknowledging that you are causing them pain can be a wake up call. Aknowledge that the feeling of love you used to feel is a feeling that your family members may feel towards you. Accept their love and attempt to reciprocate it whether you truly feel it or not, attempt to express the favor.

Make an effort to weave yourself into society. Next think you know, you may be so far deep in emotions and social interactions that you find yourself back in the party and experiencing the wide variety of emotions and experiences you have been missing.

Many people shun atheism as an empty and unfulfilling belief but removing the vague mysticism of live and being logical about your situation on this earth and your role on a working society can be helpful towards acheiving you sociological goals.


----------



## Ivan Hawk (Jan 22, 2010)

This is one of the most brilliant enlightening posts I've ever seen here! Thank you for sharing.
Your thoughts on "humanity" engage a highly empirical conceptualization of circumstances that could certainly play a role in the core evolution of Depersonalization upon the mind. Like taking the "red pill" that lets you walk outside the ballroom of conventional society blissfully careless of critical thought about the universe around them.

_*The individual overly aware of what's outside the ballroom grows so distant from conventional ways they lose their grounding in that society*_. Thus, the society marginalizes the individual or the individual loses great interest... exiling them from their own sense of self into a depersonalized being of vast existential thought in universal theory of everything the conventional society generally ignores or is unaware of.


----------



## Juan (Jul 5, 2012)

too detailed ahh


----------

